# How many pulled pork sandwiches per lb of butt?



## Doyle

I've got a couple of 15 lb butts in the freezer that my family of 4 could never eat by themselves so I was thinking of cooking them up for my friends at work.   On average, approximately how many sandwiches can you get per pound of butt meat when it is smoked and pulled?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Figure 3 to 4 oz. of meat per sandwich.

You can freeze the leftovers and save them for later too.

Pull the meat, add a little sauce, then put it in a freezer bag. Press out as much of the extra air as possible before you seal it. Should keep for 6 or 8 months.

To serve it after it has been frozen I put it in a covered microwave safe dish and heat it up.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I get 3 sandwiches per pound. Depends on the bun and how you fixit


----------



## gblrklr

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I get 3 sandwiches per pound. Depends on the bun and how you fixit



When I make it for a crowd, that's what I figure too.


----------



## germag

I usually figure about 3 sandwiches per lb., as AmBASSaDEER said.


----------



## bilgerat

1 big fat samich in a xl bun!!!!


----------

